# White/Orange EBA GTR



## SHRS92 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi guys, looking for a EBA GTR with the following:

- White/Orange
- Sub 10k miles
- Recaro/Prestige
- Litchfield stage 4.25 if possible

Budget around £65k ish but can increase for the right car. 

Thank you


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

About to PM you, I have a white stage 1 EBA that you may be interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHRS92 (Apr 4, 2019)

CelticWebs said:


> About to PM you, I have a white stage 1 EBA that you may be interested in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, will wait for your PM ***x1f601;


----------

